#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Toπικό Ρυμοτομικό σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή: Όροι δόμησης για ειδικά κτήρια

## abyra

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το τοπικο ρυμοτομικό για ειδικό κτίριο σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή μπορεί να προτείνει όρους δόμησης πέρα από τις παρεκκλίσεις του ΠΔ για τα εκτός σχεδίου και πέραν των όσων ισχύουν στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή (Πάρος). Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να ζητήσει παραπάνω ορόφους ή ύψος ?

----------

